# baked striper



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

simple and tasty... first off you need rockfish fillets... preferably larger fillets... coat in garlic butter (mince garlic, sautee until light brown... strain garlic from butter) lay fillet (s) flat on pyrex baking dish... sprinkle with old bay, kosher salt, and and cracked pepper... you can use a little paprika or parsely later on to give it a little more color. toss in the oven at 375 bake both sides about 5-10minutes depending on thickness... once it's just about done, sprinkle on fresh minced garlic and broil both sides until it barely starts to brown. i almost like to under cook mine a little if it's fresh. like it nice and juicy, but to where it still flakes apart fairly easy. serve with a wedge of lemon and a cold beer. for a side i like to use crab cake bites or hush puppies and sauteed brocollini. enjoy.


----------

